# Colnago CT2 vs C50



## Niggle (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm looking at purchasing a C50 for racing, would there be much of a difference with the performance of the ride ride when comparing it to the 2004 CT2 I currently use for training and racing?


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

probably not. If anything, the CT2 (Ti) will be more durable and easier to fix when you crash. I think a good old fashioned aluminium frame is the best for actual racing. Light, stiff, cheap, and I've never been in a race where I said, " oh boy, I'm getting fatigued from all this micro-vibration dispersing up through my frame."


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Fignon's Barber said:


> probably not. If anything, the CT2 (Ti) will be more durable and easier to fix when you crash. I think a good old fashioned aluminium frame is the best for actual racing. Light, stiff, cheap, and I've never been in a race where I said, " oh boy, I'm getting fatigued from all this micro-vibration dispersing up through my frame."


The C50 is perhaps the easiest frame to repair of all the Colnago's sold. Since Colnago is no longer building the CT2, I wouldn't buy it if I was worried about possible repairs. For racing, I would however agree that a Dream HP is more than sufficient for almost anybody.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I think he said he already owns the CT2, and was interested in knowing if there would be a noticable performance improvement by upgrading.


----------

